

FCC's document about Network Neutrality (Oct 2009) - alecco
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-09-93A1.pdf

======
alecco
The relevant section:

    
    
      > Application of Nondiscrimination with Respect to Access to Content,
      > Applications, and Services, Subject to Reasonable Network Management
    

In particular, the FCC was _seeking comments_. Google/Verizon are proposing a
way to do discriminate services running on wireless.

